# منتديات الاستشارات > مكاتب السادة المحامين > مكتب أستاذ هيثم الفقي >  أرقام تليفونات نقابة المحامين العامة و النقابات الفرعية و مقرهم

## هيثم الفقى

*النقابة العامة** :-

**نقابة القاهرة**
**كود الأتصال من خارج القاهرة** ( 02 )


**النقابة العامة**للمحامين**
49* *ا ش رمسيس ( رمسيس** )
25760598 - 25760594 - 25760547 - 25760528 - 25760524

**نقابة المحامين**الوطنيين**
49* *ا ش رمسيس ( رمسيس** )
25769183 - 25741055 - 25741227 - 25754353 - 25769138

**نقابة المحامين**الأهلية**
49* *ا ش رمسيس ( رمسيس** )
25741136

**أتحاد المحامين العرب**
13* *شارع اتحاد المحامين**العرب جاردن سيتى ( باب اللوق** )
27947719 - 27952486 - 27957132 - 27963199 - 27920578
(* *محمول ) 0127667998**


**نادى**المحامين**

**ش رمسيس ( رمسيس** )
25751114 - 25762934 - 25743773

**المعادى**
23592213

5* *ش شارع 77 الدور الاول شقه 3 المعادى** (* *المعادى** )
23599147


**النادى**النهرى**
**امام مسرح البالون ( المهندسين** )
33058780* 

*نقابة الإسكندرية**
**كود الأتصال من خارج الإسكندرية ( 03** )


**النقابة**العامة**
**مبنى كونكورد ش الغرفه التجاريه ( المنشيه** )
4807081


7* *ميدان عرابى ( المنشيه** )
4879293 - 4873534 - 4872971 - 4870896


7* *ميدان التحرير ( المنشيه** )
4834905


**نقابة المحامين**الوطنية**

**سراى الحقانيه ميدان محمد على ( المنشيه** )
4847996


**مكتب محاماه نقابه المحامين الوطنيه**

**ميدان عرابى** (* *المنشيه** )
4843569


**محكمه الدخيله غرفه المحامين بالدخيله ( كفر**الدوار** )
2210744


**نادى المحامين**

8* *شارع جمال الدين ( المنشيه** )
4807649


**محكمه الدخيله غرفه المحامين**الدخيله**
4444744

----------------

**نقابة القليوبية**
**كود الأتصال**من خارج القليوبية ( 013** )

**محكمه بنها**
3252746

**مبنى المحكمه شبين**القناطر**
2721396

**مقر المحكمه طوخ الجزئيه ( طوخ** )
2460381

**محكمه كفر شكر الدور الارضى ( كفر شكر** )
2523237

**بنها الجديده بمقر محكمه بنها الجديده ( بنها** )
3210192 - 3235850 - 3235848


**نادى المحامين**

**بنها الجديده ( بنها** )
3235849

----------------

**نقابة الغربية**
**كود الأتصال من خارج**الغربية ( 040** )

**نقابة المحامين الأهلية - ش طه الحكيم ( طنطا** )
3335532

**السنطه منزل محمد فتحى موسى من فتحى جاب**الله**
5470521

**غرفه المحامين مجمع المحاكم ( المحلة** )
2221806

**مقر محكمه بسيون الجزئيه**
2730399

**مقر النقابه الجديد**بعماره مصباح ( قطور** )
2760454

**نقابة البحيرة**
**كود الأتصال من خارج**البيحرة ( 045** )
**تقسيم ارض الميرى الدور الثانى ( دمنهور شرق** )
3305893 - 3305892 - 3305891

**دمنهور ش الشاذلى اعلى نقابه المهندسين ( دمنهور شرق** )
3317347 - 3313131

**غرفه المحامين محكمه ادكو ( رشيد** )
2911565 - 2921922

**نقابه محكمه ابوحمص ابوحمص**
2561728

**ايتاى**البارود**
3431402

**شارع الشيخ الشعراوى منزل احمد حسن**ابوالمطامير**
2401400

**حوش عيسى**
2701671

**كوم**حماده**
3681691

**الدلنجات**
3601729

**كفر الدوار نقابه المحامين**الفرعيه البحيره الحدائق**
2214888

**محكمه الرحمانيه ( المحمودية** )
2854970

**الدور الارضى محكمه وادى النطرون غرفه المحامين وادى النطرون** (* *البحيرة** )
3553725


**غرفه المحامين**بشبراخيت**
**شبراخيت**
3800422

**غرفه المحامين**بالمحموديه**
**المحموديه**
2502602

----------------



**نقابة**مطروح**

**كود الأتصال من خارج مطروح ( 046** )

**محكمه مطروح المدينه ش**التحرير ( مطروح** )
4935401 - 9200978


**شاليه 18 عجيبه ( مطروح** )
4850051 - 9200982


**نادى المحامين**

**ش الشاطىء خلف استراحة**النقل و المواصلات ( مطروح** )
9200811

----------------

**نقابة كفر**الشيخ**
**كود الأتصال من خارج كفر الشيخ ( 047** )

**مكتب النقابه الدور الثالث**مجمع المحاكم كفر الشيخ**
3232022 - 3228559


**مكتب دور ثالث مجمع**المحاكم سيدى سالم**
2700496

**مبنى المحكمه مطوبس**
2711210

**بلطيم**مكتب محكمه بلطيم**
2510211


**بمبنى محكمه دسوق ( دسوق** )
2562914

**محكمة قلين**
**ش يافا قلين المحطه ( قلين** )
3401737

----------------

**نقابة المنوفية**
**كود الأتصال من**خارج المنوفية ( 048** )

**مجمع المحاكم ( شبين الكوم** )
2325665 - 2222100

**بركه السبع مبنى مجمع المحاكم**الجديد**
2994133

**قويسنا**
2573655

**تجارى نقابه محكمه**منوف**
3660094

**محكمه مدينه السادات**
2602009

**تلا مبنى المحكمه** (* *تلا** )
3790053

**الباجور**
3884734


**نقابة الدقهلية**
**كود**الأتصال من خارج الدقهلية ( 050** )

**المحكمه الجديد ش الجمهوريه ( المنصورة**غرب** )
2218206

**م المحطه ش الثوره المنصوره ( المنصورة غرب** )
2242617

**بمحكمه الاستئناف المنصوره ( المنصورة شرق** )
2312225

**نقابة المحامين الشرعية - طلخا بجوار محطه الصرف الصحى** (* *المنصورة شرق** )
2524401

**عماره رقم 8 بالمنطقه ب ( بلقاس** )
2740603

**غرفه المحامين ش الثوره ( بلقاس** )
2784889


**مجلس**نقابة المحامين**

**نادى طلخا ( المنصورة شرق** )
2529056 - 2529057


**الجزئية - تجاره ش البحر قسم اول مجمع الماكم ( المنصورة غرب** )
2245240

**المحكمه الاهليه ( المنصورة غرب** )
2354260 - 2264043

**غرفه المحامين بمبنى محكمه السنبلاوين**
6690273

**غرفه**المحامين بالمحكمه الوطنيه**
**تجارى ميت**غمر**
6903671

**اجا**
6455605

**تجارى مجمع المحاكم**بشربين**
7920226


**نادى المحامين**

**بجوار كوبرى زفتى ميت**غمر**
6905698


**المحكمه الجديده ( المنزله** )
7700129

**دكرنس**
7474185

----------------

**نقابة**الشرقية**
**كود الأتصال من خارج الشرقية ( 055** )

**ش جمال عبدالناصر جوار**كوبرى سوارس ( الزقازيق غرب** )
2379496

**نقابه المحامين بجوار كوبرى سوارس** (* *الزقازيق غرب** )
2308557 - 2351932 - 2351931 - 2351930
(* *محمول** ) 0107499751

**اولاد صقر ( كفر صقر** )
3460182

**محكمه ديرب نجم**طريق**
3772407

----------------

**نقابة دمياط**
**كود الأتصال من**خارج دمياط ( 057** )

**النقابة العامة - ش 51 عمارات 34/35 ( دمياط** )
2524062 - 2524061

**النقابة الفرعية - مبنى مجمع المحاكم راس البر** (* *دمياط** )
2529649

**النقابة الوطنية - ش سعد زغلول**دمياط**
322042

**كفر سعد مجمع المحاكم**
600756

**فارسكور**
440541 

**نقابة السويس**
**كود الأتصال من خارج السويس ( 062** )
**مبنى نقابه شارع**الجلاء بجوار محطه بنزين العاشر من رمضان**
3225639 - 3220991

**نادى**المحامين ش الجلاء السويس**
3314090

----------------

**نقابة**الإسماعيلية**
**كود الأتصال من خارج الإسماعيلية ( 064** )

**مكتب نقابه**المحامين ( فايد** )
3661097

**التل الكبير مساكن الاوقاف ترعه الروضه ( التل**الكبير** )
3961860

**امام المحكمه ( القنطره غرب** )
3562410

**مبنى**القضاء الادارى ميدان مصطفى كامل ( عرابى م س** )
3916593

**مبنى**المحاكم**
3360746


**نادى و نقابة**

**امتداد شارع شبين**الكوم**
3354508


**نادى المحامين**

1* *ش شبين الكوم خلف المحطه**الغازيه**
3329427 - 3310726

----------------

**نقابة بور**سعيد**
**كود الأتصال من خارج بورسعيد ( 066** )

**ش طرح البحر ارض**الرحلات**
3221797 - 3356895 - 3356894


**غرفه المحامين مجمع المحاكم** (* *بورفؤاد** )
3401017

**ش طرح البحر ارض الجمرك**
3356896


**نادى**المحامين**

**ش طرح البحر ارض جمرك الرحلات**
3356893


**مكتب مساكن 15**مايو ع 5 ش 3**
3234092

**نقابه المحامين ش طرح الحر ارض الجمرك**للرحلات**
3356897

----------------

**نقابة العريش**
**كود الأتصال من**خارج العريش ( 068** )

**جوار التامينات الاجتماعيه**
3365008

**مجمع**محاكم ضاحيه السلام**
3321043

----------------

**نقابة جنوب**سيناء**
**كود الأتصال من خارج جنوب سيناء ( 069** )

**مجمع المحاكم ( الطور** )
3771801

**قطعه رقم 58 شارع المدينه المنوره ( الطور** )
3770181

**مكتب المحامين بمحكمه نويبع الجزئيه ( نوبيع** )
3501246

----------------

**نقابة بنى سويف**
**كود الأتصال من**خارج بنى سويف ( 082** )

24* *ش كورنيش النيل**
2320431 - 2320219

**عماره**الجندى شارع صفيه زغلول الدور الاول العلوى**
2323077

**مكتب بسمسطا ش**المرحوم محمود محمود سليمان ( سمسمطا** )
7600042

**ش الجيش ( الفشن** )
7661430

**ش احمد عرابى مجمع المحاكم ( الواسطى** )
2510848

**ش**المركزى مجمع المحاكم ( اهناسيا** )
5720890

**محكمه ناصر الجزئيه ( ناصر** )
5821590

**محكمه ببا ( ببا** )
4400476

----------------

**نقابة الفيوم**
**كود الأتصال من خارج**الفيوم ( 084**)

**مجمع المحاكم**
6307714

**عماره الحاج عزت فرج ابشواى** (* *ابشواى** )
6710627

**سنورس**
6900344

**الفيوم ( طاميه** )
6611101




**محكمه اطسا**
6410519

**مجمع**المحاكم**
6311740 - 6306691

----------------

**نقابة المنيا**
**كود**الأتصال من خارج المنيا ( 086** )

28* *ش عبدالمنعم شقه الدور الثالث علوى**المنيا**
2361487

**مجمع المحاكم**
2364274




**نقابة**المحامين الشرعيين**

28* *ش عبدالمنعم رياض ناصيه بن خصيب**المنيا**
2363425


**مجمع المحاكم الجديد ميدان المركز الدورالثانى العلوى**مغاغه**
7550293

**ش المحكمه ( بنى مزار** )
7821718

**ش بنك مصر مجمع**المحاكم ملوى ( ملوى** )
2632008

----------------

**نقابة**أسيوط**
**كود الأتصال من خارج أسيوط ( 088** )

**مقر النقابه 4 برج البترول** 1/6
2329147 - 2311692 - 2311689

**منفلوط**
4700727

**نقابة**المحامين الأهلية - المحكمه الوطنيه اسيوط**
2322912

**محكمه صدفا ( ابوتيج** )
2670412

**ساحل سليم**
2630215

**اسيوط صندوق بريد 92 اسيوط** (* *ديروط** )
4770702

**غرفة المحامين القوصيه - صندوق بريد 92 اسيوط ( ديروط** )
4750561

**منفلوط**
4700727

**مبنى المحكمه**بابوتيج**
2480750

----------------

**نقابة سوهاج**
**كود الأتصال من**خارج سوهاج ( 093** )

**ش اسيوط سوهاج**
2313607 - 2313604 - 2313603 - 2313602

**البلينا ( جرجا** )
4850036 - 4800461 - 4676769

**المنشاه**
2400571

**غرفه المحامين اخميم**
2580284 - 2510430

**طهطا محكمه طهطا الجزئيه**
4770892

**مجمع المحاكم طريق اسيوط**سوهاج دور 3**
2326775 - 2324947 - 2325452

----------------

**نقابة**الأقصر**
**كود الأتصال من خارج الأقصر ( 095** )


**الاقصر**
2372075

**مقر مجمع المحاكم ارمنت بلد ( فروع قسنا** )
2620581 - 2510840


----------------


**نقابة قنا**
**كود**الأتصال من خارج قنا ( 096** )

**مكتب**
6911639 - 6740441 - 5324618

**ناحيه الشيخ حسين نقاده الجديده ( الأقصر** )
6600303 - 6840751

**ابو تشت ( نجع حمادى** )
6710201 - 6510856

**نقابه المحامين**محكمه استئناف قنا**
5345123

**المحكمه الجزئيه عرفة المحامين**
**نجع**حمادى**
6580458


**نادى المحامين**

**بورسعيد ( نجع حمادى** )
6512808*

----------

